# Glass Supplier South Brisbane



## mjcarpentry (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good cheap glazier around the south bris area.

Thanks Matt


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope some1 can give u an answer


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a very good friend who is a glazier. He lives just outside of Ipswich but works all over. I won't post his number on here due to advertising rule but if you are interested PM me and I will give his number to you


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 20, 2014)

[MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION] I'm in browns plains and thrs only 1 place.didnt think they were that cheap.will PM you for his number


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 20, 2014)

No worries porkbones I have sent you a pm with his number. I got all my glass for my enclosures that I built it is all toughened glass and was a resonable price compaired to other places. If you are using window track and don't have a cheap supplier let me know. Bunnings charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 20, 2014)

@cwtiger.i went and brought a length of brown track just the other day from bunnings. $21 I think it was for the track

@cwtiger.have tried to PM u again but now I'm getting a pop up on my phone telling me its a security thing and I need to enter the digits on the screen.then I have to re type up the address to get back into APS


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 21, 2014)

I am not sure what that message means. I have sent you a pm I think I know what you might be after. If not either pm me or try sending me a message via text I left my number for you incase of any problems.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 21, 2014)

I use G.J. James at Kingston Rd Woodridge, I don't think they are real cheap but very professional, always perfect size and great polished edges.


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 21, 2014)

The company/person that I use is professional it is a registered business and he has been a glazier for many years. It is always a professional job and the edges are harssed have never had a problem. They have always fitted properly and have never chipped cracked or broken even with the large snakes crusing on the glass.


----------



## mjcarpentry (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks cw. Will be in touch soon nearly at the glass stage.


----------



## Merkinball (Jan 24, 2014)

Archer Glass at Upper Mt Gravatt, set me up, cut everything to size, reasonably priced and was done quite quickly.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 25, 2014)

[MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION] rang my local glazier and they r not open today,last time I used them i got 2 bits of 4mm glass which are similar size to the 5mm pieces that I need now for about $55.called frog glass and got a quote from them for 4 bits of glass,2 x 5mm pieces for the cabinet doors and 2 x 4mm bits for the sliding glass doors, was going to call gjames glass the same one that [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] mentioned but decided to give ur friend a call 1st. his price was less than half of frog glass quote and tht was with 5mm not 4mm glass for the sliding doors.didnt bother ringing gjames after talking to ur friend.thanks heaps.am picking up the glass on Tuesday


----------



## cwtiger (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great I am glad he was able to help you out I thought that he would at a resonable cost to you. Like I said he is a registered business but helps out those that are friends of mine when it comes to our reptiles. If he was with you like he is me he will not do under 5ml for reptiles and he always haresses the glass for you.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 1, 2014)

[MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION]. The glass was great!! Really happy with it.even the 2 bits of glass tht sit in the rebate had smoothed edges. I got ripped off (price and quality wise ) frm the first supplier I used for my 1st cabinet conversion.i grabbed a few of his cards.will definitely use him for any glass work I need


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good news mate, I might need to give him a go for my next project.


----------



## MathersD (Feb 1, 2014)

Porkbones said:


> [MENTION=23439]cwtiger[/MENTION]. The glass was great!! Really happy with it.even the 2 bits of glass tht sit in the rebate had smoothed edges. I got ripped off (price and quality wise ) frm the first supplier I used for my 1st cabinet conversion.i grabbed a few of his cards.will definitely use him for any glass work I need



Could you please pm his number . Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Good news mate, I might need to give him a go for my next project.



Yea mate I would def use him again.frog glass quote was 130. for 2 bits 4mm and 2 5mm.i got mine for $60 and all 4 bits 5mm.i have his cards now


----------



## Zeusy (Feb 1, 2014)

Post his details up here as it sounds like he deserves the business. If not, can someone pm me the details? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 1, 2014)

Porkbones said:


> Yea mate I would def use him again.frog glass quote was 130. for 2 bits 4mm and 2 5mm.i got mine for $60 and all 4 bits 5mm.i have his cards now


My glass was 620x460mm times two pieces 5mm thick and polished edges from G.James Glass for $80.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> My glass was 620x460mm times two pieces 5mm thick and polished edges from G.James Glass for $80.




Mate I had 2 x 5mm pieces cut at 688x 488 for cabinet doors.
and then 2 bits cut for my cowdroy tracks.i asked about 4mm glass for the tracks and this guy said he will do it in 5mm at no xtra cost. Those pieces had thr edges smoothed off and the corners rounded sizes were 341 x 565.
wen i picked them up he said he also smoothed off the cabinet door edges too. All that and 4 pieces of 5mm glass for $60 I dnt think I would find anywhere that would come close in price


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I would more than happily post up the details of my friend but as I don't wish to recieve an infraction for advertising a buisness I will pm his details to those who would like them. I am glad you are happy. I knew he would look after you as I said he is a great person.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am not sure you would receive an infraction as there are no conflicting business interests on here. Maybe a moderator can clear this up but in the meantime please PM his details please.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 3, 2014)

I was unsure regarding the advertising rules regarding the infraction. I will wait to see if a moderator comes in and can clear this up. So in the meantime I am happy to send his number via private message. Once I have been given the okay by a moderator to post detail in the thread I will more than happy put up his name business name and contact details.


----------



## slide (Feb 4, 2014)

Could you please pm me also. Prices sound good and sounds like a top bloke- the kind of person deserving of the business. 
I will be rebuilding all my enclosures when I buy a house shortly so should be some good business for him. 
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay everyone I pm'd Faye and asked regarding posting details of my friend. She informed me that I cannot put up his name or details but I can continue to pm him. This is a shame but rules are rules so anyone who is interested in the details please pm me and I will pass them on as soon as I see the messages. I don't get on here as often as I would like to. I will make sure that I visit from time to time so that the thread doesn't disappear.


----------

